# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Russian & English MP3

## FlyingFish

Hi, 
I'm trying to review my russian (I stopped few years ago), and so I'm looking for mp3 files with texts read in Russian and English (I don't know if such files exist). 
Thank you for your help. 
Have a nice day. 
FlyingFish

----------


## it-ogo

Why don't you use movies with subtitles or alternative soundtracks? Search this forum, there are several topics about them.

----------


## FlyingFish

Hi It-ogo and thank you for your help, 
In fact, I'm looking for audio files because I want to be able to listen to them during my work time. That's why I need mp3 files and not movies. 
Have a nice day. 
Fish

----------


## it-ogo

::

----------


## Russian

> Hi It-ogo and thank you for your help, 
> In fact, I'm looking for audio files because I want to be able to listen to them during my work time. That's why I need mp3 files and not movies. 
> Fish

 I think they do exist, however most of them are not free of charge.

----------


## Jordan

Hey guys. Actually, if you have an mp3 player, I highly recommend podcasts. There are several out there (all that I have come across are free) but one came recommended by my professor and it is really good. They speak slowly and clearly and even with very little background in the language they are fairly easy to understand. The podcast is called A Taste of Russian. Here is there website--you can download the podcasts from there.  A Taste of Russian  
Also, if you are looking for videos and other exercises, Golosa is a good site. 
Here it is:   GOLOSA - FOURTH EDITION  
Best of luck!!  ::

----------


## fortheether

A few other free (free but pay for all features) podcasts are:  Learn Russian online. With our podcast, learning Russian is easy. | RussianPod101.com   One Minute Russian | Radio Lingua Network 
Scott

----------

